# NIE number application



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife, a recently acknowledged dual citizen of Germany and the US, started the process for acquisition of NIE numbers in Jaca. Someone please explain this process to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> My wife, a recently acknowledged dual citizen of Germany and the US, started the process for acquisition of NIE numbers in Jaca. Someone please explain this process to me.


does she have the proof that she is a German citizen yet - presumably the passport?

is she in Spain atm?

if the answer to both is 'yes' then she just fills in the relevant form, either the EX15 for just a NIE, or the EX 18 for registering as resident + NIE, takes it with the passport & copies to the local _extranjería,_ pays the fee & is given the certificate

for the resident cert she'll need to show proof of income & healthcare provision

she might have to make an appointment first, but some offices have a walk in service


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh, how do I get NIE?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Oh, how do I get NIE?


where are you?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Or should I say "acrosss the pond"


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We already have a residence in Jaca and hav initiated NIE and residency processes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Or should I say "acrosss the pond"


you can apply for a NIE at the Spanish Consulate, but they are only issued outside Spain for specific purpoeses, such as the purchase or inheritance of property, and it is reported that it can take a considerable time

you would do better IMO, to wait until you get here & apply for your resident card


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you can apply for a NIE at the Spanish Consulate, but they are only issued outside Spain for specific purpoeses, such as the purchase or inheritance of property, and it is reported that it can take a considerable time
> 
> you would do better IMO, to wait until you get here & apply for your resident card


We just returned fom Jaca and started the residency process while there. I am mainly just curious about the process. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> We just returned fom Jaca and started the residency process while there. I am mainly just curious about the process. Thanks


you've already started the process for yourself?

you probably know more about it than most of us then 

what have you done so far?

I thought you had to stay in Spain in order to do this & that your wife had to have already registered as resident :confused2: - & BE resident


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

No, you must have a residence. We went to the office for foreigners and registered. That is all we have done so far. We will go to the police dept when there the end of the month. We have friends helping us


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> No, you must have a residence. We went to the office for foreigners and registered. That is all we have done so far. We will go to the police dept when there the end of the month. We have friends helping us


if you have registered as resident then surely they gave you NIE numbers??

or did you just sign on the padrón?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, I too am confused.


If you went to the foreigners office (sometimes located in National Police station) and got your 'residencia', then your NIE number is on this.

If you went to the town hall to get your padron, then this is something completely different.


There is NO need to go to any police station whatsoever!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, I too am confused.
> 
> 
> If you went to the foreigners office (sometimes located in National Police station) and got your 'residencia', then your NIE number is on this.
> ...


some extranjerías are in police stations though - & it's complicated more by the fact that the OP is a US citizen - so can't apply for resident status until his wife has been through the process, afaik


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's simple. You go to the Foreigners' Registration Office which will most likely be in the police station. 
You take all the necessary documents. There is a useful form on the Stickies which you can print off and fill in. It will save much time. You will need p/copies of passport and I think three passport-type photos.
Under the new regulations you may have to show proof of sufficient income -bank deposits, job contract - and arrangements for medical provision. The Foreigners Department will issue you with a NIE and a Residency Certificate.
To register on the padron you go to your local Town Hall or tenencia. I think I had to take p/copies of passport, NIE and Residencia Document and current rental contract or proof of property ownership. This I believe is where you have to produce proof that you can support yourself whilst vresident in Spain, not sure as I didn't have to.
Once you have all the required documents in the required number of copies, the process couldn't be simpler....
That's my experience, anyway.
I cannot understand why people pay gestors to do this for them...


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We went to the Ayuntamiento d Jaca Registro General and got a Certificado de Empradronamiento with DNI Tarjeta Residencia numbers. We wi. Continue the process when we return later this month.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Elyles said:


> We went to the Ayuntamiento d Jaca Registro General and got a Certificado de Empradronamiento with DNI Tarjeta Residencia numbers. We wi. Continue the process when we return later this month.


Then...what more do you require to be able to reside in Spain?

You have your DNI/NIE, Rsidencia and you are on the padron...

All that's left is applying for your Soc.Seg. number....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Then...what more do you require to be able to reside in Spain?
> 
> You have your DNI/NIE, Rsidencia and you are on the padron...
> 
> All that's left is applying for your Soc.Seg. number....


I am seriously confused :confused2:

the OP is a US citizen - his wife is, he says, still awaiting her German passport having just gained German nationality (dual US/German iirc)

I don't understand how either of them can have registered as residents under those circumstances

they can get NIE numbers - anyone can - but not register as residents just by walking into an office

unless they had started the process months & months ago via a Consulate

hopefully he'll come back & tell us exactly how he did it 

it would certainly help other non-EU citizens who want to live here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I am seriously confused :confused2:
> 
> the OP is a US citizen - his wife is, he says, still awaiting her German passport having just gained German nationality (dual US/German iirc)
> 
> ...


Yes, it is confusing.
After all, the process is really quite simple if you read the rules and follow them properly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it is confusing.
> After all, the process is really quite simple if you read the rules and follow them properly.


but their case isn't simple

neither have an EU passport (yet) - so getting a resident certificate - or card as a non-EU citizen - isn't done in one visit

the wife needs to have her German passport before she can register as resident as an EU citizen *before *the OP can apply for his

I think they just have NIE numbers something has been lost in translation somewhere along the line - we all know how easy it is for that to happen


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Then...what more do you require to be able to reside in Spain?
> 
> You have your DNI/NIE, Rsidencia and you are on the padron...
> 
> All that's left is applying for your Soc.Seg. number....




I looked at the form I had yesterday. In my hand. The form says nothing about NIE but does have DNI numbers on it.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

To tell the truth, I think we only have the pardon numbers and nothing else.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> To tell the truth, I think we only have the pardon numbers and nothing else.


I think, again, you are confused. 

The only numbers on the padron are the NIE's for each of the people mentioned (unless I missed something).


You will only get a DNI if you are a Spanish national.

As a foreigner to Spain, you will (or will have been) issued with a NIE.


I think you really need to take stock of what you have done or have received, then (and only then) can people on this forum help.

:frusty:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I did some research and a DNI is only a number designating a level document in Spain.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

You are probably correct. My confusion is confusing everyone else here. I apologize


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> I did some research and a DNI is only a number designating a level document in Spain.


What's a "level document" - I think adds to the confusion when you use incorrect or misleading terms.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> I did some research and a DNI is only a number designating a level document in Spain.


a DNI is *D*ocumento *N*acional de *I*dentidad - a national identity document only issued to Spanish Nationals

going on the info you have given us, you couldn't possibly have been issued one


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> a DNI is *D*ocumento *N*acional de *I*dentidad - a national identity document only issued to Spanish Nationals
> 
> going on the info you have given us, you couldn't possibly have been issued one


Then this is strange because the papers we hav way DNI. Guess somebody besides me screwd up


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Then this is strange because the papers we hav way DNI. Guess somebody besides me screwd up



If you have a DNI, then it will be a card with photo and not just a piece of paper.


Why not scan the paper and post on here (hiding any specific info about you though)? 

I'm sure we will all be interested to get to the bottom of this saga.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What's a "level document" - I think adds to the confusion when you use incorrect or misleading terms.


Sorry, still getting used to my iPad I meant legal, not level


----------

